# Terrenos de secano en pueblos perdidos



## MrDanger (3 Sep 2022)

Buenas, 

la inflación se está comiendo mis exiguos ahorros y he estado mirando en idealista terrenos. Mas que nada para tener algo físico, no para ganar dinero (aunque vivimos en un país socialista donde la propiedad privada se la pueden pasar por el forro cuando quieran).

Hay terrenos para uso agrario de secano a 1 euro el metro cuadrado. Mis preguntas a los foreros que sepáis del tema son:

¿qué pegas tiene esto? ¿cómo averiguar si tiene deudas (en el Registro pedir certificado de cargas entiendo) o si lo piensan expropiar...?
¿el terreno se puede dedicar a cultivar cereal o a poner árboles o a lo que quiera (excepto edificar) o existe alguna limitación legal a los usos que le quiera dar?
¿puedo cultivar aunque no esté dado de alta como agricultor, para autoconsumo? Mi idea sería poner algunos árboles frutales, en algún terreno no excesivamente grande.

Respecto al mantenimiento y los gastos del terreno, entiendo que habrá que desbrozar de vez en cuando y pagar el IBI.

En una semana puedo perder bastante dinero en inversiones (5000-10000 euros) y por ese dinero me puedo comprar de media a una hectárea, no necesito más.

Igual es una gilipollez pero no sé, me lo estoy pensando. El precio es bajo, lo que me intriga más es los problemas que pueda dar, costaría más poner una alambrada que comprarlo.

Pido opiniones serias de los estimados conforeros.


----------



## Alberto1989 (3 Sep 2022)

Os hemos dicho por activa y por pasiva que metais todo a dolares primero.

Nada ni puto caso, ahora vienen los lloros.

La tierra... bro, España es un puto secarral, y además está entrando en una etapa, junto a europa, de comunismo.

Hay que invertir en paises ex-comunistas, o que esten acabando su estapa comunista, que suele durar 40-100 años.

Te recomiendo Paraguay, tierra fertil, mucho sol, lluvia mensual, pais agricola, sube como un cohete desde hace 10 años, muy catolicos y de derechas, impuestos bajisimos....

Vietnam también tiene muchas posibilidades. Gran pais. SI quieres más cerca, Hungria creo que tiene buenos valores.

1 euro, el metro cuadrado, es caro, no es barato. En todo el mundo una hectarea vale 3000 dolares, la tuya cuesta 10000.


----------



## Paparajote (3 Sep 2022)

En el registro pondrá si tiene cargas, como dices.

Los terrenos rústicos no pagan IBI. 

Si es para autoconsumo, puedes cultivar lo que quieras.

Desbrozar sí, depende dónde esté el terreno puede ser que te den un toque para que lo hagas.


----------



## MrDanger (3 Sep 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Os hemos dicho por activa y por pasiva que metais todo a dolares primero.
> 
> Nada ni puto caso, ahora vienen los lloros.
> 
> ...



No me voy a ir de España ni aunque nos metan en la III Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Alberto1989 (3 Sep 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> En el registro pondrá si tiene cargas, como dices.
> 
> Los terrenos rústicos no pagan IBI.
> 
> ...



Bro, si no tienes idea mejor no opines.

Primero, los terrenos rutiscos si pagan ibi, se llama ibi rústico, depende del ayuntamiento de turno, pero el 99% de los ayuntamientos lo cobran.

_El IBI Rústico es el Impuesto sobre bienes Inmuebles. Este impuesto lo determinará el Ayuntamiento, y se abona entre 1 de septiembre al 31 de octubre de periodo anual. Si no sabes cuál es este valor catastral puedes realizar la consulta a través de la Sede Electrónica del Catastro._

Luego, tampoco puedes plantar lo que quieras. Hay muchas plantas prohibidas en España, por ejemplo no puedes plantar marihuana, ni amapolas, ni plantas de coca. Tabaco también está prohibido. Junto a plantas "invasivas", te pueden meter una multa de locos por delito ambiental.

Tampoco puedes desbrozar lo que quieras, muchos terrenos privados estan protegidos por leyes ambientales donde literalmente no puedes tocar un arbol, por muy dueño que seas del terreno.

Europa ya es una dictadura comunista, la propiedad privada pura no existe ya allá, hay que aceptarlo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (3 Sep 2022)

Yo estoy vendiendo una hectárea y media vallada con mil pinos 200 olivos y algún frutal, pozo piscina y casa de aperos en escritura, puedes hacer una buena casa, está en un pueblo de Cuenca en medio del campo, si te interesa por privado.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dadaria (3 Sep 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> la inflación se está comiendo mis exiguos ahorros y he estado mirando en idealista terrenos. Mas que nada para tener algo físico, no para ganar dinero (aunque vivimos en un país socialista donde la propiedad privada se la pueden pasar por el forro cuando quieran).
> 
> ...



1 euro el metro cuadrado como ya te han dicho es caro, bastante de hecho, para una hectárea de secano, más aún en un pueblo perdido (un precio "adecuado" sería entre 3-5k euros la hectárea). Después habría que ver que se puede cultivar (esa es otra, ¿la finca tiene ya algo plantado o no tiene nada?, ahí entrarían más gastos), el precio del riego, abonos, jornales, maquinarias, etc. Y ten en cuenta que el secano, salvo cultivos como el pistacho (que requiere una inversión muy grande), no es que rinda mucho. Si quieres algo para no morirte de hambre, mira una huerta de regadío, el secano es para tenerlo en grandes cantidades, bien porque lo hayas heredado, o para invertir varios millones de euros.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (3 Sep 2022)

Suscribo lo dicho, en un pueblo de tierra de campos, justo en la frontera entre Valladolid y León, tengo unas 40 hectáreas heredadas de secano.

Dan una rentabilidad mínima, pero al menos no me cuestan dinero y ahí las tengo por si me hacen falta para comer.

No hay okupas que las puedan ocupar, pero si tienes vecinos que mueven los hitos algunos metros comiéndote algo de parcela.

Por esa zona se esta pagando actualmente, unos 4-5k la hectárea, por ese dinero tiene casi cualquiera parcela menos las que se llaman de primera, según la calidad del terreno hay una clasificación. Las parcelas pegadas a un rio suelen ser las mejores.


----------



## MrDanger (3 Sep 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Yo estoy vendiendo una hectárea y media vallada con mil pinos 200 olivos y algún frutal, pozo piscina y casa de aperos en escritura, puedes hacer una buena casa, está en un pueblo de Cuenca en medio del campo, si te interesa por privado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Busco en una zona muy concreta de CyL.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (3 Sep 2022)

Dadaria dijo:


> 1 euro el metro cuadrado como ya te han dicho es caro, bastante de hecho, para una hectárea de secano, más aún en un pueblo perdido (un precio "adecuado" sería entre 3-5k euros la hectárea). Después habría que ver que se puede cultivar (esa es otra, ¿la finca tiene ya algo plantado o no tiene nada?, ahí entrarían más gastos), el precio del riego, abonos, jornales, maquinarias, etc. Y ten en cuenta que el secano, salvo cultivos como el pistacho (que requiere una inversión muy grande), no es que rinda mucho. Si quieres algo para no morirte de hambre, mira una huerta de regadío, el secano es para tenerlo en grandes cantidades, bien porque lo hayas heredado, o para invertir varios millones de euros.



La clave es la pasta de la PAC, con las ayudas es con lo que se mantiene el chiringuito.


----------



## MrDanger (3 Sep 2022)

Dadaria dijo:


> 1 euro el metro cuadrado como ya te han dicho es caro, bastante de hecho, para una hectárea de secano, más aún en un pueblo perdido (un precio "adecuado" sería entre 3-5k euros la hectárea). Después habría que ver que se puede cultivar (esa es otra, ¿la finca tiene ya algo plantado o no tiene nada?, ahí entrarían más gastos), el precio del riego, abonos, jornales, maquinarias, etc. Y ten en cuenta que el secano, salvo cultivos como el pistacho (que requiere una inversión muy grande), no es que rinda mucho. Si quieres algo para no morirte de hambre, mira una huerta de regadío, el secano es para tenerlo en grandes cantidades, bien porque lo hayas heredado, o para invertir varios millones de euros.



Pues probablemente tengas razón y sea mejor una huerta, realmente busco terrenos pequeños.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (3 Sep 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Pues probablemente tengas razón y sea mejor una huerta, realmente busco terrenos pequeños.



La huerta exige trabajo personal, mucho.

Tienes que estar encima, sulfatando, abonando, regando en verano, pendiente de los pájaros que te coman la producción.

No lo veo si no vives pegado.


----------



## weyler (3 Sep 2022)

secano nose, pero aqui que es zona de regadio (sin problemas de agua) hay muchos huertos abandonados porque no son rentables


----------



## MrDanger (3 Sep 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Suscribo lo dicho, en un pueblo de tierra de campos, justo en la frontera entre Valladolid y León, tengo unas 40 hectáreas heredadas de secano.
> 
> Dan una rentabilidad mínima, pero al menos no me cuestan dinero y ahí las tengo por si me hacen falta para comer.
> 
> ...



Mi pueblo está cerca de Tierra de Campos, entre Palencia y Valladolid, y mucha gente de la que se marchó vendió las tierras, otros las alquilaron a los labradores del pueblo, que son los que las trabajan. Luego hay un gran inversor, un empresario potente pero al que la empresa últimamente parece que no le va bien, que compró tierras a lo bestia y pagando mucho. 

Las tierras se han concentrado en muy pocas manos. 

También hay pequeñas tierras de secano que me podrían interesar pero que se suelen heredar y veo difícil comprar. Son terrenos de media hectárea que se utilizaban para vides, para hacer vino para la familia. 

Lo de mover los hitos, arar caminos e incluso sembrar en tierras ajenas ya me lo conozco.


----------



## MrDanger (3 Sep 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> La huerta exige trabajo personal, mucho.
> 
> Tienes que estar encima, sulfatando, abonando, regando en verano, pendiente de los pájaros que te coman la producción.
> 
> No lo veo si no vives pegado.



Mi idea son frutales resistentes.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (3 Sep 2022)

Olvídate de tener "algo físico" más allá de inmuebles y algún metal. Si la gente abandona el campo es por algo, no porque sean tontos.

Para proteger tus ahorros contra la inflación tienes, aparte de lo que he mencionado arriba, la bolsa. Ahora mismo hay empresas cotizando a mínimos de P/FC, es buen momento para comprar.


----------



## urano (3 Sep 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> la inflación se está comiendo mis exiguos ahorros y he estado mirando en idealista terrenos. Mas que nada para tener algo físico, no para ganar dinero (aunque vivimos en un país socialista donde la propiedad privada se la pueden pasar por el forro cuando quieran).
> 
> ...



A ignorados payaso


----------



## Gusman (3 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Olvídate de tener "algo físico" más allá de inmuebles y algún metal. Si la gente abandona el campo es por algo, no porque sean tontos.
> 
> Para proteger tus ahorros contra la inflación tienes, aparte de lo que he mencionado arriba, la bolsa. Ahora mismo hay empresas cotizando a mínimos de P/FC, es buen momento para comprar.



La gente abandonó el campo. Ahora se esta produciendo lo contrario. La situacion esta cambiando: teletrabajo, nuevas tecnologias....
Piensas que seguimos en el siglo XIX?
Osea que el compañero quiere algo fisico y le recomiendas bolsa?


----------



## Caravaggio00 (4 Sep 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Suscribo lo dicho, en un pueblo de tierra de campos, justo en la frontera entre Valladolid y León, tengo unas 40 hectáreas heredadas de secano.
> 
> Dan una rentabilidad mínima, pero al menos no me cuestan dinero y ahí las tengo por si me hacen falta para comer.
> 
> ...



¿Siendo tierra de campos sólo se paga a 4-5000e la hectárea?. Un amigo de Palencia dice que en su zona (también tierra de campos, creo) se pagan entre 8-12.000e 

Me parece muy poco siendo buenas tierras para cereal ese precio.


----------



## Alberto1989 (4 Sep 2022)

Caravaggio00 dijo:


> ¿Siendo tierra de campos sólo se paga a 4-5000e la hectárea?. Un amigo de Palencia dice que en su zona (también tierra de campos, creo) se pagan entre 8-12.000e
> 
> Me parece muy poco siendo buenas tierras para cereal ese precio.



Una hectarea vale 3000 euros, punto final.

Lo que ha pasado en España, es que los abuelos, que son hipercompetitivos y celosos, compiten a ver quien vende el terreno a precio más caro, así poder fardar en el bar.

El problema es que el que lo vende caro, es el rey del bar, y se le alaba a diario, por lo tanto, si en el 2006 alguien vendió una hectarea por 30k, pues eso es lo que te piden los putos abuelos, porque para ellos, es una medalla, meterle el terreno al tonto de ciudad y poder chulear el resto de su vida en el barcito.

Lo peor es que te venden tierra compactada, en la que no se puede ni construir una triste casa, que no tiene ni riego instalado, a un precio de puta de lujo.

3000 euros la hectarea. Menos, es buen precio, más es que te han visto cara de tonto de ciudad.


----------



## BitJoros (4 Sep 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> En el registro pondrá si tiene cargas, como dices.
> 
> Los terrenos rústicos no pagan IBI.
> 
> ...



Si pagan IBI Rústico.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una hectarea vale 3000 euros, punto final.
> 
> Lo que ha pasado en España, es que los abuelos, que son hipercompetitivos y celosos, compiten a ver quien vende el terreno a precio más caro, así poder fardar en el bar.
> 
> ...



Con los terrenos no se puede generalizar precios. Cada finca es diferente por tipo de suelo, pendiente, humedad, vias de acceso, legislacion, distancia a poblacion, produccion, instalaciones (nave, pozo, etc)...
Hay que tener en cuenta todos esos factores para valorar. Puedes contratar tasador de rustico para hacerte una idea o ver precios de venta de fincas similares por los alrededores.
Una hectarea de secano en castilla leon produce casi el doble que en castilla la mancha, por ejemplo, pero de forma general, por lo que el precio de la hectarea es casi el doble tambien.
Creo recordar que son 10k vs 6k de forma general.
Por 3000 euros compras 1 hectarea de monte bajo por mi zona con algo de chaparro si eso o 1 hectarea mala de secano que al precio del combustible ni sale rentable ya.
Yo he comprado varias fincas en los ultimos años y algo se.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Con los terrenos no se puede generalizar precios. Cada finca es diferente por tipo de suelo, pendiente, humedad, vias de acceso, legislacion, distancia a poblacion, produccion, instalaciones (nave, pozo, etc)...
> Hay que tener en cuenta todos esos factores para valorar. Puedes contratar tasador de rustico para hacerte una idea o ver precios de venta de fincas similares por los alrededores.
> Una hectarea de secano en castilla leon produce casi el doble que en castilla la mancha, por ejemplo, pero de forma general, por lo que el precio de la hectarea es casi el doble tambien.
> Creo recordar que son 10k vs 6k de forma general.
> ...



Por ahí van los tiros...

Saber comprar es un arte. Y valorar una parcela rústica, también. Si uno no tiene experiencia, es muy difícil acertar.

Recomiendo al que abre el hilo que procure asesorarse por alguien del terreno, o alguien amigo o conocido, que no tenga intereses personales ni a favor ni en contra de hacer la transacción.

Lo que sí tienes que tener clarísimo es que tienes que tener tu base de operaciones cerca, de lo contrario, con el precio del gasoil, te será antieconómico cualquier trabajo que hagas.


----------



## Satori (4 Sep 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> La huerta exige trabajo personal, mucho.
> 
> Tienes que estar encima, sulfatando, abonando, regando en verano, pendiente de los pájaros que te coman la producción.
> 
> No lo veo si no vives pegado.



el trabajo en el campo empobrece, embrutece y emputece. Al menos es lo que se ha dicho toda la vida.


----------



## spica (4 Sep 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Hay terrenos para uso agrario de secano a 1 euro el metro cuadrado. Mis preguntas a los foreros que sepáis del tema son:



Los terrenos rusticos nunca se han medido en metros cuadrados.

Ahora os lo ponen asi para que los urbanitas penseis que comprais la hostia a precio de ganga.


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Sep 2022)

Por 3.000 euros han vendido tierras de secano (españa vaciada) enormes, la tierra no la quiere nadie. 
has de subirte al carro de hacerte agricultor (tractor, conocimiento y empeño) para obtener subvenciones, pero como inversión no lo veo.
además, la moronegrada va a entrar en tropel, invadiendo pueblos vacíos y tierras.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> La gente abandonó el campo. Ahora se esta produciendo lo contrario. La situacion esta cambiando: teletrabajo, nuevas tecnologias....
> Piensas que seguimos en el siglo XIX?
> Osea que el compañero quiere algo fisico y le recomiendas bolsa?



Qué es lo que está cambiando exactamente? La gente, aún con teletrabajo, prefiere vivir en sitios con servicios, no en un terreno rústico donde cristo perdió la alpargata para deslomarse y joderse la espalda sacando 4 hortalizas.

Si quiere algo físico ya le he dado las mejores recomendaciones posibles: inmobiliario y algo (poco) de metal. FIN.


----------



## MrDanger (4 Sep 2022)

spica dijo:


> Los terrenos rusticos nunca se han medido en metros cuadrados.
> 
> Ahora os lo ponen asi para que los urbanitas penseis que comprais la hostia a precio de ganga.



En mi pueblo se median en obradas y luego en hectáreas.


----------



## Tales90 (4 Sep 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> la inflación se está comiendo mis exiguos ahorros y he estado mirando en idealista terrenos. Mas que nada para tener algo físico, no para ganar dinero (aunque vivimos en un país socialista donde la propiedad privada se la pueden pasar por el forro cuando quieran).
> 
> ...



Las tierras de secano no valen nada y si encima la tierra es mala para cultivar ya te cuesta el dinero. Un tio mio tenia arboles de secano almendros, pencas y algún algarrobo. Le daban una mierda, almendras unos sacos al año para la casa, los chimbos en verano y los garrobos recogiamos nosotros las.garrobas para los animales. Daban varios sacos cada arbol.


----------



## Pocholovsky (4 Sep 2022)

Olvidate de terrenos en España. Cuando te quieran expropiar, lo haran. Compra oro, pero oro fisico, no oro papel que es un timazo de los mas grandes que han existido en la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> el trabajo en el campo empobrece, embrutece y emputece. Al menos es lo que se ha dicho toda la vida.



Osea que encima te prepara para lo que viene, jajaja.


----------



## MrDanger (4 Sep 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Olvidate de terrenos en España. Cuando te quieran expropiar, lo haran. Compra oro, pero oro fisico, no oro papel que es un timazo de los mas grandes que han existido en la historia de la humanidad.



Ya he comprado alguna onza. Lo que más me preocupa es el almacenamiento. No me hace mucha gracia tener oro en casa y de los bancos no me fio. 

Si puedo diversificare: algún terrenito pequeño, oro, bolsa y una escopeta por si acaso.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Por 3.000 euros han vendido tierras de secano (españa vaciada) enormes, la tierra no la quiere nadie.
> has de subirte al carro de hacerte agricultor (tractor, conocimiento y empeño) para obtener subvenciones, pero como inversión no lo veo.
> además, la moronegrada va a entrar en tropel, invadiendo pueblos vacíos y tierras.



Los pueblos si los invadiran pero el campo? JAJAJAJAJA. Crees que vienen a trabajar en el campo o a cobrar paguitas?
Precisamente vienen huyendo del trabajo de subsistencia en sus paises.


----------



## Pocholovsky (4 Sep 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Ya he comprado alguna onza. Lo que más me preocupa es el almacenamiento. No me hace mucha gracia tener oro en casa y de los bancos no me fio.
> 
> Si puedo diversificare: algún terrenito pequeño, oro, bolsa y una escopeta por si acaso.



Exacto, ahi le has dado: lo mejor es diversificar. Lo que pasa es que si analizas ventajas e inconvenientes de "invertir" en varias cosas, al menos yo, llego a la conclusion de que el oro es lo mejor. Es pequeño (y por ello facilmente ocultable), tiene mucho valor (y cada vez tendra mas), y llegado el momento lo puedes "dividir" en trozos mas pequeños para comerciar. Las tierras y la escopeta por supuesto, con mucha municion. Yo en mi caso tambien creo que puede ser interesante invertir en pequeña herramienta y consumibles para reparar: varillas de soldadura al arco, brocas, remaches, remachadoras, etc... En el futuro veo muy probable que quien sepa soldar o reparar cosas, especialmente en el campo, va a ser "el puto amo".


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (4 Sep 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Ya he comprado alguna onza. Lo que más me preocupa es el almacenamiento. No me hace mucha gracia tener oro en casa y de los bancos no me fio.
> 
> Si puedo diversificare: algún terrenito pequeño, oro, bolsa y una escopeta por si acaso.



Una caja fuerte decente te cuesta menos de 300€. Y es un único pago que tienes que hacer, al contrario que los IBIs rústicos.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (4 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Una caja fuerte decente te cuesta menos de 300€. Y es un único pago que tienes que hacer, al contrario que los IBIs rústicos.



Una pistola vale unos 500 euros en el mercado negro, el delincuente de turno te la pone en la cabeza y te saca la clave de cualquier caja fuerte...


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (4 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> el trabajo en el campo empobrece, embrutece y emputece. Al menos es lo que se ha dicho toda la vida.



Pues a mí me encanta, y mucho más satisfactorio que mi trabajo de hinjeniero explotado con ansiedad galopante.

El problema, es que tener la agricultura como actividad única y principal es muy sacrificado y difícil, por el clima, enfermedades de las plantas, echar abonos, etc...

Pero como segunda actividad es la hostia, no dependo de ese dinero y cuando estoy en la faena, mis problemas desaparecen.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Bro, si no tienes idea mejor no opines.
> 
> Primero, los terrenos rutiscos si pagan ibi, se llama ibi rústico, depende del ayuntamiento de turno, pero el 99% de los ayuntamientos lo cobran.
> 
> ...



Plantar tabaco no está prohibido está regulado que no es lo mismo igual que plantar vides que hay un mercado nacional de derechos de plantación y o te los conceden o pagas por ello.

Pero no está prohibido está regulado y mal desde Europa eso sí. Porque antes en los años 60 del siglo pasado por ejemplo toda la vera hasta bien entrado en la provincia de Toledo se cultivaba todo tabaco y era fuente de riqueza para la zona.

Por tanto no está prohibido cultivar eso que dices excepto el cannabis claro.

El IBI rústico suele ser una minucia comparado con el urbanizado e incluso el urbanizable. El peligro que puedes tener es que te conviertan en el plan de urbanismo tu terreno de rural a urbanizable y te metan el palo. Por ello recomie do al forero que se entere del plan municipal y de posibles cambios futuros que se esperen. En todo caso si está solo interesado en rústico que se vaya a una parcela donde sea bastante evidente que no vaya a haber desarrollo urbano ya sea por lejanía a centro urbano o por otros factores.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Pues a mí me encanta, y mucho más satisfactorio que mi trabajo de hinjeniero explotado con ansiedad galopante.
> 
> El problema, es que tener la agricultura como actividad única y principal es muy sacrificado y difícil, por el clima, enfermedades de las plantas, echar abonos, etc...
> 
> Pero como segunda actividad es la hostia, no dependo de ese dinero y cuando estoy en la faena, mis problemas desaparecen.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Y si estás estresado o de mala ostia a coger la desbrozadora o la azada y a darle.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> La clave es la pasta de la PAC, con las ayudas es con lo que se mantiene el chiringuito.



Es una puta mierda.

Eso funciona con rendímientos de escala. Que tienes muchas tierras pues las ayudas compensan. Para el agricultor de 10 has buah para sobrevivir. Ni chiringuito ni ostias.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Suscribo lo dicho, en un pueblo de tierra de campos, justo en la frontera entre Valladolid y León, tengo unas 40 hectáreas heredadas de secano.
> 
> Dan una rentabilidad mínima, pero al menos no me cuestan dinero y ahí las tengo por si me hacen falta para comer.
> 
> ...



Por lo menos no tienes servidumbres de paso que vas un día y joder aquello parece la autovia de la Coruña a la salida de Madrid de ancho.


----------



## Bien boa (4 Sep 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> En el registro pondrá si tiene cargas, como dices.
> 
> Los terrenos rústicos no pagan IBI.
> 
> ...



Pues debo ser el único pringao que paga IBI, pues me llega fiel a su cita.


----------



## Bien boa (4 Sep 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> En el registro pondrá si tiene cargas, como dices.
> 
> Los terrenos rústicos no pagan IBI.
> 
> ...



Pues debo ser el unico pringao que paga IBI, pues me llega fiel a su cita


----------



## Bien boa (4 Sep 2022)

Sin luz ni agua yo nunca compraría una finca.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Por la zona y en secano te recomiendo que si lo cojas te lo lleve alguien que te cultive forrajes y te pague alquiler. Cualquier otra cosa ahora mismo te va a suponer poner pasta:

Frutales de secano: aunque sea rústico tendrás que poner pasta para implantarlos y tendrás periodo de carencia de ingresos hasta que empiecen a dar. Puede ser interesante si te sobra el dinero y puedes esperar y que funcione como inversión de baja rentabilidad eso sí (secano).

Cultivarlo tu: probablemente cereal, necesitarías la maquinaria y comprar el resto de insumos. Si eres joven puedes pedir la ayuda a joven agricultor dela UE, si no olvídate a no ser como el punto anterior que te salga el dinero por las orejas.

Conclusión: ahora mismo el campo español está colapsando gracias a las fantásticas medidas de liberalización mundial. Muchas cosas tendrían que cambiar.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Sin luz ni agua yo nunca compraría una finca.



Conciso y claro pero es el mejor consejo deeste post.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (4 Sep 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Una pistola vale unos 500 euros en el mercado negro, el delincuente de turno te la pone en la cabeza y te saca la clave de cualquier caja fuerte...



Claro que sí hombre, y un meteorito es gratis y puede caerte mañana encima de tu casa.

Cuánto daño ha hecho el madmaxismo en vuestras cabezas huecas.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Sin luz ni agua yo nunca compraría una finca.



Placas solares y pozo y listo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Placas solares y pozo y listo.



Jajajajajaja

Tú crees que en cualquier sitio que escavas un pozo te sale agua no? En cualquier finca de cualquier lugar no?


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Jajajajajaja
> 
> Tú crees que en cualquier sitio que escavas un pozo te sale agua no? En cualquier finca de cualquier lugar no?



En la mayoria sale agua. Otra cosa es la profundidad y la cantidad de agua que necesites.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> En la mayoria sale agua. Otra cosa es la profundidad y la cantidad de agua que necesites.



No.

Tiene que haber un acuífero, rocas permeable. Suele pasar cuando estás cerca de un río o en acuífero grande. No en cualquier sitio.

Pero vamos tu compra cualquier finca que seguí que puedes sacar agua...

Lo suyo es conocer la zona y saber si hay pozos alrededor, como es su carga, etc...

Si no comprar así a ciegas porque ejjjj que siempre hay agua en todos lo lados es de putos locos.

Pero bueno aquí os la dais de listos muchos. Adelante, si queréis cometer cagadas pero no confundais a la peña.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Por otro lado te recomie do que ni puto caso a los liberales de ejjjjjjj que 1€ por M2 es caro, vete al Vietcong a comprar 3000 has porque si no ejjjjjj que haces el pardillo. Ni puto caso porque evidentemente en esos países la tenencia de tierra es aún más riesgoso que aquí.

Te recomiendo sin embargo que te guíes por la encuesta de precios del ministerio:






Precios medios anuales de las tierras de uso agrario


Precios_tierra.htm [201010282134268515]



www.mapa.gob.es


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Por eso decía que es necesario saber el funcionamiento de los pozos de alrededor. Normalmente suele haber relación , si te pasa eso que dices es que has contratado un inútil de pocero a no ser que para ti al lado sean 2 km. A dos metros no hay tanta variación joder. Ir a ciegas eso no se hace a no ser que te guste perder dinero.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> No.
> 
> Tiene que haber un acuífero, rocas permeable. Suele pasar cuando estás cerca de un río o en acuífero grande. No en cualquier sitio.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, empanao. Tengo 3 fincas de varias hectareas en 3 comunidades autonomas diferentes. En todas hay agua y tengo pozo. Unas a pocos metros otra a 100 metros. En varias hectareas es raro que no haya agua en algun sitio. Otra cosa es que tengas una parcela de 10mX10m y pienses que vas a sacar 100m3 a la hora con un pozo de 10 metros.
Claro que depende del tipo de suelo y la orografia.
Y antes de comprar se lleva un pocero/zahori que te diga. En mi caso me dijeron lo que yo mismo comprobe con una rama de sauce caminando sobre el terreno.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Coño 3€ y eso no es mucho. Regadíos en zona valle del Tajo 10€ M2.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Jajajjaajjaja
Pero es que tú no haces un pozo a ver si aciertas. En este caso el que te lo hace. Hacen catas antes joder para ver el lugar correcto. No es exacto pero desde luego no es impredecible, además que hay mapas geológicos coño. Y si en un lado hay un pozo ya aceptable te aseguro que a dos metros encuentra otro y si no a 3, 4, 5 ...10 m. Que me estás contando?

Si tu has visto pozos yo tengo 4.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> No.
> 
> Tiene que haber un acuífero, rocas permeable. Suele pasar cuando estás cerca de un río o en acuífero grande. No en cualquier sitio.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, empanao. Tengo 3 fincas de varias hectareas en 3 comunidades autonomas diferentes. En todas hay agua y tengo pozo. Unas a pocos metros otra a 100 metros. En varias hectareas es raro que no haya agua en algun sitio. Otra cosa es que tengas una parcela de 10mX10m y pienses que vas a sacar 100m3 a la hora.
Claro que depende del tipo de suelo y la orografia.
Y antes de comprar se lleva un pocero/zahori que te diga. En mi caso me dijeron lo que yo mismo comprobe con una rama de sauce caminando sobre el terreno.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Tengo plantaciones de olivar intensivo alrededor de mi finca y tienen pozos de 100m solo con placas. No tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Coño el pozo lo haces pidiendo permiso primero. El resto correcto.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Vamos a ver, empanao. Tengo 3 fincas de varias hectareas en 3 comunidades autonomas diferentes. En todas hay agua y tengo pozo. Unas a pocos metros otra a 100 metros. En varias hectareas es raro que no haya agua en algun sitio. Otra cosa es que tengas una parcela de 10mX10m y pienses que vas a sacar 100m3 a la hora con un pozo de 10 metros.
> Claro que depende del tipo de suelo y la orografia.
> Y antes de comprar se lleva un pocero/zahori que te diga. En mi caso me dijeron lo que yo mismo comprobe con una rama de sauce caminando sobre el terreno.



Bueno ya está el típico soplapollas que se inventa cosas para intentar demostrar que tiene razón.

Una parcela de 10x10 dice...jajajajajaja será en Galicia.
Tienes 28 fincas si y además eres un zahorí.

Además básicamente has reculado de lo que decías antes.

Si las fincas de alrededor tienen pozos que cargan bien probablemente la que compres ahí tendrá.

Si no hay un puto pozo probablemente no habrá.

Que no entiendes flipao?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Enhorabuena.

Pero seguro que 6 no te funcionan por tu teoría.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Jajajjaajjaja
> Pero es que tú no haces un pozo a ver si aciertas. En este caso el que te lo hace. Hacen catas antes joder para ver el lugar correcto. No es exacto pero desde luego no es impredecible, además que hay mapas geológicos coño. Y si en un lado hay un pozo ya aceptable te aseguro que a dos metros encuentra otro y si no a 3, 4, 5 ...10 m. Que me estás contando?
> 
> Si tu has visto pozos yo tengo 4.



Qur tipo de catas hacen?
Hay mapas geologicos del subsuelo?


----------



## Bien boa (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> En la mayoria sale agua. Otra cosa es la profundidad y la cantidad de agua que necesites.



Para obtenes agua necesitas, por si no lo sabes:

Permiso para poder ejecutar el sondeo ( Minas) , con su proyecto de ingeniero: * 2 años *y 600 lereles

Después solicitas la concesión a la Confederación Hidrográfica que te corresponda: Otra vez el ingeniero con sus 700 lereles , *3 años *si hay suerte.

Por fin llamas al pocero , zahorí o como le quieras llamar : 3.000 o 4000 lereles no te los quita nadie.

Contador de pozo : 300 lereles

Obra civil, cuadro eléctrico, bomba, tasas , etc : Otros 3.ooo lereles

Si pones placas , los Heredia te visitarán pronto.

Por eso es mejor comprar una finca en condiciones, que las hay.

No tenéis ni puta idea de campo. Os deseo suerte.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Bueno ya está el típico soplapollas que se inventa cosas para intentar demostrar que tiene razón.
> 
> Una parcela de 10x10 dice...jajajajajaja será en Galicia.
> Tienes 28 fincas si y además eres un zahorí.
> ...



Parcelas de 10x10 hay en toda España. A ver si sales de la cueva que te de el aire.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Obvio. Tienen toda la cubierta de la nave llena.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Para obtenes agua necesitas, por si no lo sabes:
> 
> Permiso para poder ejecutar el sondeo ( Minas) , con su proyecto de ingeniero: * 2 años *y 600 lereles
> 
> ...



Pues en mi zona todos tenemos placas y todavia no no han visitado.
Que hay que pedir permisos y rascarse el bolsillo ademas de tener suerte es obvio.


----------



## Bien boa (4 Sep 2022)

Buen consejo.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Buen consejo.



Si. Es como si te aconsejo invertir en bolsa con un minimo de 1 millon para sacar algo decente.
Con las condiciones que pone el op es sin duda mas facil. Con buena polla bien se jode.


----------



## Bien boa (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues en mi zona todos tenemos placas y todavia no no han visitado.
> Que hay que pedir permisos y rascarse el bolsillo ademas de tener suerte es obvio.



Te puedes librar de los tanos con un poco de suerte , pero lo de Confederación te van a encontrar tarde o temprano. Y las multas no son pequeñas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Parcelas de 10x10 hay en toda España. A ver si sales de la cueva que te de el aire.



Córdoba está llena de ellas si. Ahí predominan. En las zonas cerealísticas de Castilla también, ahí meten su tractor y en dos minutos sembrado y la cosechadora pues dos pasadas.

Que salga de la cueva dice...o

Je

Jejeje

En fin


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Qur tipo de catas hacen?
> Hay mapas geologicos del subsuelo?








MapasIGME - Portal de cartografía del IGME: Mapa Hidrogeologico de España a escala 1:200.000


Mapa con las unidades cronolitoestratigráficas diferenciadas según sus características hidrogeológicas divididas en impermeables y permeables distinguidas por colores y tramas que sirve de base para la representación de divisorias de cuencas superficiales y subterráneas, direcciones de flujo...



info.igme.es


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Córdoba está llena de ellas si. Ahí predominan. En las zonas cerealísticas de Castilla también, ahí meten su tractor y en dos minutos sembrado y la cosechadora pues dos pasadas.
> 
> Que salga de la cueva dice...o
> 
> ...



En ningun momento he dicho que sean de cereal secano


----------



## Meñakoz (4 Sep 2022)

Cuidado que no haya sido un vertedero y hayan descargado por allí cientos de camiones de lindane o vete tú a saber. Antes de comprar infórmate bien en los registros que correspondan o haz catas para analizar.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> MapasIGME - Portal de cartografía del IGME: Mapa Hidrogeologico de España a escala 1:200.000
> 
> 
> Mapa con las unidades cronolitoestratigráficas diferenciadas según sus características hidrogeológicas divididas en impermeables y permeables distinguidas por colores y tramas que sirve de base para la representación de divisorias de cuencas superficiales y subterráneas, direcciones de flujo...
> ...



Para mi zona pone que no hay informacion disponible.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Qur tipo de catas hacen?
> Hay mapas geologicos del subsuelo?



De las de la acepción 1. Locución verbal de la RAE. Abajo link para concepto.



https://dle.rae.es/cata#7srabDf


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> En ningun momento he dicho que sean de cereal secano



No es de lo que trata el hilo?

El forero está en secano y está en zona cerealista.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Para mi zona pone que no hay informacion disponible.



Hay de toda España. Que zona?


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> No es de lo que trata el hilo?
> 
> El forero está en secano y está en zona cerealista.



Pues no se que hacemos hablando de pozos.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Hay de toda España. Que zona?



Debe ser que con el telefono no me deja ver la zona.
Zona de Talavera de la Reina.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues no se que hacemos hablando de pozos.



Que sea uso actual secano no significa que no pueda haber agua en el subsuelo. Por eso lo que decía que tenía que hacer la labor de investigación el forero.
Menudo puto bucle. Mira paso, menudo puto troll eres.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Debe ser que con el telefono no me deja ver la zona.
> Zona de Talavera de la Reina.



Tranquilo ahí hay una unidad acuífera enorme.

Ahí no te falta agua. Tampoco hay mucha roca impermeable.

Y si hay, mapas hidrogeológicos de esa zona. Consultalo en el ordenador pues.


----------



## Bien boa (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Si. Es como si te aconsejo invertir en bolsa con un minimo de 1 millon para sacar algo decente.
> Con las condiciones que pone el op es sin duda mas facil. Con buena polla bien se jode.



El campo es muy jodido si no lo has mamado. Yo hablo de mi experiencia; soy de ciudad , me compré una finca y después de 5 años de invertir en el campo empiezo a ver beneficio. Ahora estoy contento, pero me dedico también a otras cosas y he tenido mucha suerte. A veces pienso que fuí un inconsciente.

Pero como no tengas fuelle y paciencia estás jodido. Una cosa es una parcela para entretenerte y jugar a la autosuficiencia y otra vivir del campo.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Sep 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Os hemos dicho por activa y por pasiva que metais todo a dolares primero



El USD también se deprecia, no está exento de que le den a la maquinita y además ahora es muy arriesgado cambiarlo por euros debido al gran alza que ha tenido, aparte de las comisiones que se puede comer por el tipo de cambio. Eso ahora mismo no merece la pena.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

Pues va
Pues vaya mierda dd pueblo en el que vives jajajajaja. 
Todo tiene pros y contras. 
Pareces un troll tratando de desanimar. Debes ser de los que no quieren forasteros por el pueblo. Ya te calao yo.


----------



## MrDanger (4 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Frutales de secano: aunque sea rústico tendrás que poner pasta para implantarlos y tendrás periodo de carencia de ingresos hasta que empiecen a dar. Puede ser interesante si te sobra el dinero y puedes esperar y que funcione como inversión de baja rentabilidad eso sí (secano).



Esta es más o menos la idea, aunque sería interesante tener agua cerca.


----------



## MrDanger (4 Sep 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Cuidado que no haya sido un vertedero y hayan descargado por allí cientos de camiones de lindane o vete tú a saber. Antes de comprar infórmate bien en los registros que correspondan o haz catas para analizar.



Esta no se me había ocurrido. Incluso en algunos sitios se sabe que hay residuos nucleares. Si compras un terrenito ahí sin saberlo vaya negocio haces.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Esta no se me había ocurrido. Incluso en algunos sitios se sabe que hay residuos nucleares. Si compras un terrenito ahí sin saberlo vaya negocio haces.



Te puedo decir de parcelas de 500m en poligono industrial que dan problemas estructurales en las naves por movimiento de los cimientos porque estan sobre un vertedero de escombros.
Bien, pues valen 80k euros los 500 metros. Este es unnpais de sinverguenzas estafadores.


----------



## Paparajote (4 Sep 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Bro, si no tienes idea mejor no opines.
> 
> Primero, los terrenos rutiscos si pagan ibi, se llama ibi rústico, depende del ayuntamiento de turno, pero el 99% de los ayuntamientos lo cobran.
> 
> ...



El 99% una polla. Tengo terrenos rústicos en dos pueblos y no pago ningún IBI. Familiares míos con terrenos en otros pueblos tampoco.

Cortar un árbol no es desbrozar, es talar. Resulta que el que no tiene ni puta idea eres tú.

Lo de marihuana y coca es evidente, yo me refería a cultivos para alimentación.


----------



## MrDanger (4 Sep 2022)

Hombre, yo me refería a un terreno pequeño para autoconsumo, ya sea secano para frutales o regadío para huerta, siempre menos de una hectárea.

No se me ocurriría meterme agricultor sin tener ni puta idea, además hacen falta muchas tierras. Los de secano en mi pueblo tienen mínimo 100 hectáreas. 

Y por supuesto, tendría que estar cerca de mi casa del pueblo.

Conozco gente de ciudad que puso huerta y les sobra comida, por no hablar de los frutales abandonados en zonas de montaña, que tienen dueño pero ni recogen la fruta.


----------



## Meñakoz (4 Sep 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Esta no se me había ocurrido. Incluso en algunos sitios se sabe que hay residuos nucleares. Si compras un terrenito ahí sin saberlo vaya negocio haces.



Pues sí, lo cuento porque mi cuñado heredó un monte tóxico que durante años los utilizaron de vertedero hasta que una denuncia no sé si de un vecino o colectivo le paralizaron la actividad. Muchos marrones, quebraderos, broncas, noches de insomnio, y suerte que las instituciones no le obliguen a limpiarlo y dejarlo todo saneado porque eso sería su ruina económica.


----------



## Caravaggio00 (4 Sep 2022)

En definitiva, yo soy de pueblo y ahora mismos "hay que ser rico" para ser agricultor o ganadero. 
Se mueven unos volúmenes de producción para sacar un simple salario que es prácticamente imposible empezar de 0, lamentablemente.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (5 Sep 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> El 99% una polla. Tengo terrenos rústicos en dos pueblos y no pago ningún IBI. Familiares míos con terrenos en otros pueblos tampoco.
> 
> Cortar un árbol no es desbrozar, es talar. Resulta que el que no tiene ni puta idea eres tú.
> 
> Lo de marihuana y coca es evidente, yo me refería a cultivos para alimentación.



Si no pagas IBI, es porque el valor catastral de tus parcelas es muy bajo y está por debajo del límite exento, que también existe.

Claro que las fincas rústicas pagan su IBI, como norma general.


----------

